# Trukey question



## wally72 (Apr 24, 2004)

OK I,m no turkey hunter and I don't know much about them so heres my question. Where I live it is almost all farm ground with very little woods on it. I have about thirty acres on Grass that is in the goverment program. I am hopeing to get the phesants and quail started again. Well today I saw three hen turkeys standing out in my plowed ground, I thought it was pretty neat. Well I told my brother-in-law and he told me that turkeys will scratch out the nest of other birds. Is that true or will they move on to more wooded areas. Thanks Wally


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats not true...Its one of those myths you hear repeated you hear now and again.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

That is a new one to me. Thought I had heard most stories about turkeys but there always seems to be another one come up. Heck, I once had a guy that got mad at me for not believing him that he saw turkeys nesting in trees. I drove out to see these turkeys. Funniest looking black turkey I have ever seen. And they made the funniest sound for a turkey. It went crow, crow, crow.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

they was prolly in there scratchin lookin for worms and bugs to eat on.


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

Turkey uncover dry leaf litter/pine needles/grasses to look for food such as worms and insects. These materials happen to be the same things that many animals make their nests from. It is likely that a nest or two has been disturbed by a turkey, but they are by no means labled as nest raiders.


----------



## wally72 (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks I talked to a couple of guys at work too and they had never heard that either. One of the guys said I didn't have enough woods to holed them and that they were just passing through. Thanks for the info


----------

